# whats be best climbing stand out there?



## Possum (Nov 30, 2005)

I love my ol'man but I want something new this year. Whats your opinion on the best stand avalible.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Nov 30, 2005)

Summit X5 or any other Summit stand.  They stand behind their products.


----------



## Possum (Nov 30, 2005)

I had a summit before I got my ol'man, I hated the summit but maybe they have improved since then, thanks Ill check them out.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 30, 2005)

Possum said:
			
		

> I had a summit before I got my ol'man, I hated the summit but maybe they have improved since then, thanks Ill check them out.


What could you have possibly hated about your Summit? What model was/is it?
I have 2 Bullet Backpackers.. Great stand. I can't imagin any other stand being any easier, packable, quite while climbing, and confortable .. ok.. maybe the Goliath,, but just because i'm expanding..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 30, 2005)

Summit


----------



## Possum (Nov 30, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> What could you have possibly hated about your Summit? What model was/is it?
> I have 2 Bullet Backpackers.. Great stand. I can't imagin any other stand being any easier, packable, quite while climbing, and confortable .. ok.. maybe the Goliath,, but just because i'm expanding..



It was a Summit Shooter Two Boss, compared to the Ol'man it was much heavier, bulkier, louder, less comfortable, and less secure feeling. keep in mind it was an older stand but when a bought the old man I looked at some Summits and I was not impressed with them, I really did not like the cable system they had at the time. I have not looked at a Summit stand in 5 years, Are the better now?


----------



## HT2 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Possum........*

I too, like the Ol Man climber a lot.........But, then don't make them anymore.......

Gorrilla Treestands have a climber that looks a lot like the Ol Man and I would love to try one out, just to see what they are like.........Check 'em out and see if you might like them.........

I'm with ya on the Summit's...........Never have liked 'em....


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 30, 2005)

Possum said:
			
		

> It was a Summit Shooter Two Boss, compared to the Ol'man it was much heavier, bulkier, louder, less comfortable, and less secure feeling. keep in mind it was an older stand but when a bought the old man I looked at some Summits and I was not impressed with them, I really did not like the cable system they had at the time. I have not looked at a Summit stand in 5 years, Are the better now?


Are they better??? YES... Night and day difference from 5 years ago.. Which model are you thinking about? Like I said,, I have 2 Bullet Backpackers,, but if you'r e bigger guy, you might want to look at the Goliath. (i'm 6' 225lbs)


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 30, 2005)

Summit Goliath.


Lots of room and very comfortable.  I hope to buy another before next year.


----------



## Hardy (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been using the Summit Bullet Backpacker for a couple of years now and if I carry a climber this is the one that makes the trip.

It's easy to carry and set up, easy to climb, quite and comfortable enough for me to spend "quality time" in the woods.  

Also comes with the best safety harness in the business


----------



## Oak Ridge (Nov 30, 2005)

doc's recliner.com


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 30, 2005)

Oak Ridge said:
			
		

> doc's recliner.com


HOLLY CRAP... Thats $400.00 stand and looks like a monstrosity   
You hunt out of one of those???


----------



## Possum (Nov 30, 2005)

So far seems like most of you use Summits. Ill check them out for sure. Does anybody use the new Gorrilla stands? Are they better, the same, or worse than Ol'mans?


----------



## Bigtimber (Nov 30, 2005)

Personally I like the gunslinger stands....although alittle heavier and a little longer set up than some ....just as comfortable as anything you will ever be in.
    Not for bowhunters but someone hunting with a rifle...you will love it.


----------



## firebiker (Nov 30, 2005)

Summit shooter II Boss (10yrs old) sure its heavy
but I can sit in it all day long and be very comfortable and secure.


----------



## Oak Ridge (Nov 30, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> HOLLY CRAP... Thats $400.00 stand and looks like a monstrosity
> You hunt out of one of those???


Sure do. Have been for around five years now. It weighs 30 lbs., but it's not as big as you think. I'm 6'2, 185 lbs. Fits me fine, and super comfortable. It was $325 including shipping when I got mine. But when it wears out, if it ever does, I'd pay it. I think that much of it!


----------



## Jdub (Nov 30, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I too, like the Ol Man climber a lot.........But, then don't make them anymore.......
> 
> Gorrilla Treestands have a climber that looks a lot like the Ol Man and I would love to try one out, just to see what they are like.........Check 'em out and see if you might like them.........



They have the patent on ol man now. If you like them before the gorrilla's are even  better. They basically took the same design and made it even better.


----------



## Robk (Nov 30, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> I love my "Tree Lounge" but for those who don't know or understand how to climb/use them they tend to be works of the devil...  Yet, it's the most comfortable stand on the market today...
> 
> A very close second is a Summit Viper...  Wow, what a great stand and not as heavy as the Tree Lounge.  Very comfortable and easy to use...
> 
> Both stands are EXCELLENT choices...




I tried a friends a while back and it was too comfortable...I kept dozing off in the thing all morning.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Tree Lounge*

You said most comfortable, not the easiest to carry around.  The tree lounge is the safest and most comfortable I have ever hunted.


----------



## Bigtimber (Dec 2, 2005)

Anybody who likes a tree longue should check out a gunslinger....to me its easier to set up,  easier to climb with and adjust once up the tree if you don't like your position. It is lighter and just as, if not more comfortable. 
     But everyone has there thing.


----------



## mrpounds (Dec 3, 2005)

know of any dealers with gunslingers mine was stolen


----------



## Bigtimber (Dec 3, 2005)

I think it is JRH industries in Florida for gunslingers. Saint Augustine, Florida I think. Best stand I've owned by far.


----------



## insanehunter (Dec 3, 2005)

*stand*

gunslinger is the most comfortable and safest stand i ever hunted in i also bowhunt and use a crossbow out of it


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 3, 2005)

mrpounds said:
			
		

> know of any dealers with gunslingers mine was stolen


http://www.jrhsport.com/index.html


----------



## redwards (Dec 3, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> I love my "Tree Lounge" but for those who don't know or understand how to climb/use them they tend to be works of the devil... Yet, it's the most comfortable stand on the market today...


I'll second that! I have been able to sit all day in mine on numerous occasions this year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2005)

X5 Goliath for my big 'ole but!!!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 5, 2005)

I have the API Grand Slam Star Extreme.  It is very comfortable, and I can bow & gun Hunt out of it.  You may want to look into that.  Bass Pro has them on sale right now.


----------



## dixie (Dec 5, 2005)

I favor the tree lounge, but as D2D said, til you learn how to use it, it'll drive you crazy.


----------



## curtisj (Dec 5, 2005)

Gunslinger.  Very comfortable stand.


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 5, 2005)

Oak Ridge said:
			
		

> Sure do. Have been for around five years now. It weighs 30 lbs., but it's not as big as you think. I'm 6'2, 185 lbs. Fits me fine, and super comfortable. It was $325 including shipping when I got mine. But when it wears out, if it ever does, I'd pay it. I think that much of it!



Hey Oak Ridge, just want to let you know that you are not by yourself.  I have used a Doc's Recliner for 3 years now and love it!  I have sat in it all day and felt fine the next day.  I feel very safe in it, and I'm the type of guy that ain't crazy about heights. I'll climb as high as the tree canopy allows.  It is very stable.  I love the platform that you can stand up on and the shooter rail.  I have not had any problems with the weight so far, but I am still a young man of 40  .  It was most certainly worth the $$ to me!


----------



## BassWorm (Dec 5, 2005)

*Favorite Stand*

I have two favorites. If I'm hunting the same spot for a few days I'll use my tree lounge. The comfort of it just cannot be beat.
If I'm moving around, I'll hunt my summit viper. Its light and easy to set up.


----------



## Possum (Dec 5, 2005)

So far the tally is :
Summit 7
Tree lounge 5
Gun slinger 4
Ol' Man (Gorrilla) 3
Docs Rec. 2
API 1
verry interesting


----------



## Woods Master (Dec 5, 2005)

Jdub said:
			
		

> They have the patent on ol man now. If you like them before the gorrilla's are even  better. They basically took the same design and made it even better.


I bought a new one this year and I still like my ol-man better if you got an ol-man stick with it you can't get any better. the seat is to tight on the gorrila and wont slide they changed the cable system to make less noisy and didn't go the full length of the bars so they wont fold down as good as the oldmans. Mine has already slipped on the tree a little with me they tried to change things for the better and made it worse. the very few things they changed for the good are you can adjust it from each side of the tree. And I also like how they dont have the bolts in the ends that hold the side bars on the stand because they rust on the olmans but other than that the ol-man can't be beat. Would not reccomend buying a summit for nothing to loud and bought a new Bushmaster last year for bowhunting and it would not hold the tree for nothing and the bottom piece cracked and split at the weld I gave it away.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 5, 2005)

> Would not reccomend buying a summit for nothing to loud



DUDE... what Summit have you been using??? MY Bullet Backpackers are very quite.. and I use them on Pines


----------



## short stop (Dec 6, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> Would not reccomend buying a summit for nothing to loud


guess  this is where we draw a line  friend Ol 'Man aint even in biz no more .Sounds like you've had some problems out of your new one ''slippin''--I have to say  my Summit viper is   the best stand I ever used ---the 05 is better than my 03 --I sold both my OL-MANS which I hunted out of for yrs after  1 day in a Summit Viper , Queitest stand I have ever used period ,carrys  light ,packs tight  easy and quick to put on trees !!uh no slippin even on wet trees !!!!--I have hunted over 60 days this yr !!!!!! That aint a typo folks ---I spend more time in  tree stands  than I ought too!!!! comfort is #1 with me  Summits are great stands --- many stands are good some are bad --I do not care for  ''TREE LOUNGE '' Comfortable yes  but so is a 1970  FORD TORINO  they both weigh about the  same    LOUD , HEAVY, them old ones are 30+ pnd'ers with the adapters and junkaroo --- if you gave me a Tree Lounge it would be right where you left it -I used one  9-10 times ,'' if I need to learn to luv somthin I'd married my wifes sister she can cook better but she looks like a tree lounge '' I  traded  it for a good rabbit dog  and they had to go get it off the tree  to make it a fair trade   --ITS THE TRUTH---SHORT STOP


----------



## Bowhunterga (Dec 6, 2005)

Treelounge, followed by API or Summit for portability. I usually spend the day in a stand and nothing beats the treelounge for all day comfort. I agree with the other posts that dificulty of use or noise is simple lack of practice or use. I did try out a gunslinger last weekend and liked it as well. It is a comfortable stand and I may yet buy one, however I am not 100% sold on a face the tree stand. I can see both advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 6, 2005)

I am completely sold on the Gunslinger


----------



## Woods Master (Dec 7, 2005)

Ol-Man Ol-Man Ol-Man Ol-Man Ol-Man Point Blank Period


----------



## Possum (Dec 7, 2005)

thats 5 more votes for Ol,Man


----------



## striper commander (Dec 7, 2005)

summit,api for me.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tomcat*

Have you ever used a TomCat "FATCAT"...a little on the heavy side but you can sit facing the tree or away and it is very comfortable either way.  They are made in GA and for the money they are great.  I have one that is 5-6 yrs old, an old original summit that I bought in 1988 and still use, and an API shooting star.  For getting back in the woods and being comfortable the API gets my vote; but if I am going to sit a clearcut or an area with long view then my fatcat goes with me for the simple reason if you sit facing the tree the arms act as a great rest.


----------



## Possum (Dec 8, 2005)

What I want out of a stand is: must have a foot rest and comfortable seat, must weigh under 26 pounds and easy to use. Is there a stand that meets these requirements?


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 8, 2005)

Any of the sSummit climbers meet those requirements with the added foot reat.. Which I wouldn't have a Summit stand without one


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 12, 2005)

Have a older API Grand Slam and love it. One of the most comfortable stands I've ever sat in. Would like to buy one of the Summits and try it out too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 15, 2005)

Harkins said:
			
		

> Summit Goliath.
> 
> 
> Lots of room and very comfortable.  I hope to buy another before next year.




Ditto for me


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 16, 2005)

Lone Wolf hand climber....
   Absolutely silent 
   14.5 lbs
   Folds down to 3 inch flat
   built in bow holder
   Non slip coated cast aluminum base

I love mine..but they ain't cheap....


----------



## RPD#99 (Dec 18, 2005)

api


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2005)

I got 4 Summits, a Viper, Viper XLS Extreme, and 2 X5's. Does that mean I get 4 votes?

Seriously, they are a terrific stand. Tree Lounges are comfortable, but too heavy and make too much noise.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jul 17, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> I got 4 Summits, a Viper, Viper XLS Extreme, and 2 X5's. Does that mean I get 4 votes?
> 
> Seriously, they are a terrific stand. Tree Lounges are comfortable, but too heavy and make too much noise.



Not to be silly, but the only way I can imagine using that many climbers would be to leave them out on the trees you like.  Why not use some ladders? I'm just curious, not trying to give you a hard time.

Tom


----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2006)

Possum said:
			
		

> I love my ol'man but I want something new this year. Whats your opinion on the best stand avalible.




Set up a poll and see real quickly.....Summits are awesome...specifically the Goliath.  Exteme comfort and adjustability.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd say Summits are the best.

I have two Goliaths in excellent condition. I just wish I had the Summit 180 instead, because I prefer to face the tree.


----------



## BWCA (Jul 17, 2006)

I have  the summit 180 and it feels pretty comfortable.I have not tried it in the woods yet though.When I sit in a stand at my camp I sit all day so I hope it works.Will try it out this Nov.


----------



## BIGGUS (Jul 19, 2006)

GOLIATH


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 19, 2006)

*Climbing Stand*

Summit Viper Is Real Hard To Beat. Have Two And Love Them.:d


----------



## GaBowman21 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Summit*

I would say that the Summit Viper is one of the most comfortable stands that I own. For one, its light, its easy to set up and you can sit all day in it.  Coming in at a close second would be my treelounge. That thing is so comfortable that you have to fight to stay awake sometimes. Another positive aspect about the Treelounge is that is one of the safest stands to hunt out of, you feel safe every second that you are in it. The only problem with the (old style) treelounge is that thing weighs about 37 pounds w/ the bow adapter on it.  Pretty much you put it on a tree and leave it for awhile.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 23, 2006)

Have hunted out of a TomCat II (the same one) since I was 16 - I'm 33 now.  Have enjoyed MANY hunts out of that stand  - and hopefully many more to come.
Just received a LoneWolf stand for Christmas this past year.  It's the sit & climb model.  Hard to get used to after so many years in the TomCat.


----------



## dognducks (Jul 23, 2006)

i like my api grandslam


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 25, 2006)

I wasn't going to comment on this thread, but after 6 pages and no mention of the Lone Wolf Sit and Climb, I couldn't believe it.  Maybe I'm partial because I'm a bow hunter, but doesn't quietness mean anything?  The only bad thing anyone can say about the stand is the price.  It's a one time purchase, just like a bow or gun.  I've hunted out of every stand mentioned in this thread , except Doc's and Fat Cat but I've seen them.  Stands have good points and bad points.  Tree Lounge best to sit in, worst to put on a tree.  Gunslinger, great to sit in, noisey to carry thru thick woods.  No stand rates as high overall as the Lone Wolf.  As a matter of fact, nothing is even close!  

This message brought to you by someone who owns a Tree Lounge, Summit, TomCat I and II, and hunts out of a Old Man often and when he gun hunted, used to hunt out of a Gun Slinger.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 25, 2006)

Bow only,
   Only a few of us minimalists on here...


----------



## tiger14 (Jul 25, 2006)

Summit is the best hands down.  Depending on the hunter either a goliath of viper are the best out there.  I have 5 vipers and love 'em.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 25, 2006)

Tiger14, I know you are a smart person because of your favorite college team.  My guess is you haven't hunted out of a Lone Wolf.  Try one and you'll forget about the Viper.  The Viper is more comfortable, but that's it's only advantage.  I was taking pictures last week for a November North American Whitetail article and two of us were in an oak tree at the same time in Lone Wolfs.  As we climbed down, you couldn't hear us.  Two climbers going down the tree at the same time with no noise.  Do that with two Vipers and listen to what you get.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jul 26, 2006)

what about lone wolf alpha hand climber?? thinking about getting one for long walks on public land. 14 pounds!! tough to beat.


----------



## hunter rich (Jul 26, 2006)

MY API grand slam supreme!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 27, 2006)

The Lone Wolf hand climber is ok, but has what I think are some drawbacks.  It's not as comfortable, requires more effort to climb with, and you can't control the base while climbing as good as you can with the sit and climb.  Six pounds isn't a lot of weight and well worth it IMO.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 27, 2006)

API grand slam supreme for me too. Second is my summit viper.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jul 27, 2006)

on the lone wolf...6 pounds more may not be that much more weight for more creature comforts, but it is nearly 50% more weight over a mile or two. plus, it folds up to approx. 5" in depth on your back.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 27, 2006)

Lone Wolf is great. I also like bowhunting out of my Summit clear shot!


----------



## Guy (Aug 2, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> I have the API Grand Slam Star Extreme.  It is very comfortable, and I can bow & gun Hunt out of it.  You may want to look into that.  Bass Pro has them on sale right now.



I have the API Grandslam Magnum and love it.  Great stand!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2006)

There are a lot of great stands out there but you need to consider your needs and uses before you can make the final decission.

For instance I leave my stands in the woods year round.  All the stands with cloth/strap/sling type seasts will not work for me.  They rot over time.  I prefer an all aluminum or steel stand that I can replace the seat coushion on.

The heavier the stand generally the more stable it is too.  But heavy stands are not easy to carry in and out.

Big stands generally have more room but that usually comes at the price of heavy and bulky to carry in and out.

I do not think there is a "best" stand.  There may be one that is best for your use or needs but it may not fit everybody elses.

For what it is worth, this is the one I use...

http://www.deerhunterstands.com/HTML/ProductDetails.asp?productID=51


----------



## GunRights4US (Aug 21, 2006)

Well as the previous poster points out, different folks have different views on what's "best".  

I used one of the original Tree Lounge stands for years, but as I've gotten older, I feel less and less like toting all that weight.  So I bought one of the Lone Wolf Sit N Climb stands because so many here had said they loved it.  

I hated it!  I took it back and got my money back and turned around and bought another Tree Lounge.  The newer model Tree Lounge isn't quite as heavy as the original, and there's nothing can beat it for sheer comfort.  When I get uncomfortable, I can't sit still (always a problem when hunting).  But with a Tree Lounge I can sit perfectly still for hours and hours - I'm just that comfy!

The other thing about a Tree Lounge: You can (and just might) fall asleep in it.  And if you do, you'll be perfectly safe cause it's almost impossible to fall out of one.  

I used my first Tree Lounge for 14 plus years, and never once has it slipped or skidded even a bit!


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 21, 2006)

my big ole buckshot


----------



## DaGris (Aug 21, 2006)

I still hunt out of my cottonwood. its kinda bulky to transport, but easy to climb and I can sit all day in it. one of the best ever made.


----------



## ballparks (Aug 23, 2006)

*Elusive Whitetail Classic Bow / Gun Stand*

http://www.tadspoles.com/catalog/Blinds--Treestands-p-1-c-193.html


----------



## thetrock (Aug 23, 2006)

As far as comfort and use, the API Grand Slam is the best stand I've used.  I've been using these for past 8 years and I'm on my second one.  I also have a tree lounge that has not been off the tree for past 3 years!  Tree lounge is more comfortable, but not very easy to climb or put up.  Tree lounge is also dangerous when climbing.  If you are on a hardwood tree, you must be very careful and make sure you use your safety cable while climbing.  My foot platform slipped on me once and luckily I was using my cable and I only fell a couple feet before the cable caught!


----------



## errdaa (Aug 24, 2006)

Bigtimber said:
			
		

> Anybody who likes a tree longue should check out a gunslinger....to me its easier to set up,  easier to climb with and adjust once up the tree if you don't like your position. It is lighter and just as, if not more comfortable.
> But everyone has there thing.



I know I am new to this board but not to hunting and not the gunslinger --- I agree with you 100%!! I have used the tree longue but the gunslinger is much safer. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## brian chambers (Aug 24, 2006)

tree lounge is still my one choice, it is the best I have found.


----------



## Bama Boy (Aug 24, 2006)

Pro Mag from Tree Walker Tree Stands with the chill pad.
Comfortable and big.  Up to 350# limit. Weighs less than 18#.

www.treewalkertreestands.com


----------



## jambone (Aug 25, 2006)

Summit goliath, I love mine.


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 25, 2006)

API Super Star.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 25, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> I favor the tree lounge, but as D2D said, til you learn how to use it, it'll drive you crazy.



I'll second that. But now that I have it down I love it. I'm 5'11 and I prefer the extended model with the bow hunting attachment. I arrowed my first deer out of one 6 years ago.

Now I have 3 of them.


----------

